# Made it with flying colors!!!!...Now the next step..



## tj_pidazo (May 28, 2009)

I recently passed the CPC exam now i need to use it but most employers looking for experience. Need advice how to start please...


----------



## ashleynapier (May 31, 2009)

Start from the very, very bottom. Good luck with that though -- I can't even get a receptionist/front office position. Looks like ALL employers want experience thanks to this fantastic economy.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 1, 2009)

tj_pidazo said:


> I recently passed the CPC exam now i need to use it but most employers looking for experience. Need advice how to start please...



I agree with Ashley, you may have to start from the bottom and work your way up.  Especially with this economy.  Just see if you can get your foot in the door anywhere as long as it is in the medical field and prove yourself and sell yourself and what you have learned to date.

It's a tough world out there right now so keep you head up and keep trying.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## marygoodsell (Jun 1, 2009)

Ashley is right!  It took me almost an year to find a job in the medical field.  I'm working as a doctor's assistant.  It took me eight interviews and rejection to get here.  I'm showing intitative and that I can do the job no matter what.  You will find a job, just be patient.  Keep trying and you have my support.

Good Luck!


----------



## tfischer (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations! I graduated with an Associates degree in Health Information Technology a few years ago and just now found a job this past November. You are right, employers are looking for experience, but how are you supposed to get that without some where to start? I would recommend submitting your resume anywhere and everywhere, even if they say experience required. Like everyone else said, you may have to start from the bottom until something else comes up.


----------



## Karolina (Jun 1, 2009)

Also, when you do your resume, don't underrepresent yourself. Of course, it is wrong to tell tales and employers are pretty good in recognizing dishonest resumes. But a lot of time people don't really give themselves credit for all the experience they randomly collected. My advice: if you have a skill, experience, something to contribute - don't be shy saying so, toot your own horn - be honest with it, though! (I have a part time resume service so I learned a few things.)


----------

